# Looking for patterns to practice?



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm looking for patterns (of any kind) to practice with my horse.

Does anybody know where I can find some?
I have a 1 1/2" binder thats filled with patterns but I would still like some more. 

Thanks.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Trail Dust Saddle Club - Patternbook

This is a link a friend[-cough-SorrelHorse] gave to me that is full of patterns. I hope it helps.


----------

